# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Srie] Oz (prison d'Oswald)

## ronan99999

Pour continuer dans les bonnes sries,
je souhaiterais vous conseiller l'excellente serie Oz. Bon ok a date un peu la srie  commenc il y'a dix ans et termine depuis 3 ans, mais elle est maintenant disponible en DVD. 

Pour ceux qui aime l'univers carcral de prison break  la diffrence qu'ici
il n'y a aucune chance de s'chapp la plus part des personnage sont condamns  vie.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_%28s...9vis%C3%A9e%29

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

je rajouterai que le contenu n'est pas fait pour tout le monde  ::roll::  
certaines scenes sont mythiques mais j'y ai appris la signification du mot faggot  ::aie::

----------


## ronan99999

Oui 16 ans et plus je pense.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Oui 16 ans et plus je pense.


je pensais pas  l'ge mais  l'tat d'esprit... pour avoir vu les 6 saisons en VO puis quelques episodes en fr, je sais que les dialogues sont dj pas mal censurs mais le contenu graphique, qu'on ait 16 ou 30 peut choquer  certains moments  ::roll::

----------


## sinok

De la boulette absolue, ma srie culte avec Carnival.
Des saisons courtes (8 episodes en gnral sauf une  qui en fait le double et la dernire qui en fait 10 peut tre, j'sais plus trop)  mais il y a tellement d'intensit dans les pisodes que voil...
De quoi devenir accro si on n'est pas trop sensible, car c'est violent, glauque, malsain, mais tellement bon. Et surtout un belle critique de systme carcral actuel (aux USA, mais je Franais n'est pas mal non plus dans le genre je suppose), de la peine de mort....
Et puis des acteurs qui s'impliquent compltement dans leurs rles, et qui se sont fait un nom suite  cette srie (on les vois apparatre  gauche  droite, Beecher dans Desperate, Augustus et Adebisi dans Lost, Omar dans l'interprte, Miguel Alvarez dans un ou deux Episodes de 24...). Enfin quelquesoit la srie actuelle il y a toujours quelqu'un  reconnaitre, en mme temps vu la masse de morts dans OZ, c'est normal que le turn over des artistes soit violent. 
Puis voil OZ a ne se dcrit pas, a se vit...

Bref  cot de a Prison Break rien  voir, c'est OuiOui dans le joyeux monde de la prison....

----------


## ronan99999

Pour la rfrence  prison break je te l'accorde mais  chaque fois que j'en parle on me dit "Ah ouais c'est comme la premire saison de prison break...!".

Sinon Carnival j'ai trouv a trs beau mais j'ai vraiment du mal  accrocher sur le scnar, y'a les soprano aussi (d'la balle).

HBO ils sont vraiment balaise...

----------


## Robiwan59

Dans cette srie, on suit assez intensment la vie de Beecher.
C'est un personnage qui volue au fur et  mesure des saisons.
J'avais accroch ds la diffusion sur M6, il y a un bout de temps.
Il me manque la 6eme saison.

----------


## charly

comparer Oz a prison break c'est comme comparer la 25eme symphonie de mozart avec Diam's ca merrite des coups !!!!

----------

